# Another forum stalker turned makeup newbie. Quite an upgrade...



## Naru (Jun 3, 2011)

...Peeks....







  	Hi ladies...and gents?

  	Im a 19-going-on-20 year old in college and sadly... I'm just now getting into makeup. Yikes. I've never really been into it and I've always been too lazy to spend the extra 10 or so.. or less minutes to make myself "beautiful". That all changed last semester when I decided be the host of a pagent in my university and my friends strapped me up, took me to a mac store, and made over my face.

  	Since then, I fell in love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But more so with Mac as opposed to makeup in itself. Weird? So I got into makeup but I did it the backwards/ expensive way. I jumped right into Mac and left the drugstores behind. Though.. its not bad. I can't for the life of me recognize what shades and colors work on me. (I remember once I bought a concealer and found that it was like 5 shades too dark for me.)

  	Ok... enough babling. I just wanted to say that I'm a newbie at makeup and I love watching tutorials and product reviews. It's like a kid on Christmas morning for me. Haha. And since I've been  lurking this site for a couple of weeks now. I decided.. oh what the heck.. I'll join. My wish is to become at least decent at doing this thing called ....makeup!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 3, 2011)

Hiya and make yourself at home!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 3, 2011)

to specktra Naru! You look lovely in your profile pic!


----------



## Naru (Jun 5, 2011)

^.^

  	Thanks for the welcome ladies! And LMD84, thanks for the compliment! ^.^


----------



## Shypo (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Naru!  Welcome to the site!  You'll find so much to educate and inspire you on Spektra - we're glad you joined us!


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi! Welcome to the site


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello! Welcome to Specktra!


----------

